# UPDATE- Home found-Golden in Seattle



## StacyLF (Dec 17, 2013)

Hello, 
I am a long time reader of this forum for the great information on training, but this is the first time i'm posting. 

I have a 1.5 year old AKC light golden named Maximus. He's a real sweetie with small children and other dogs. He gets really excited with new people and enjoys chewing the barbie dolls. We keep plenty of dog chews for him, but barbie is his weakness. We have a daughter who is 3 and it's a constant challenge to make sure her toys are not within sight.

My husband works full time and i'm a full time student and i'm feeling overwhelmed. I'm trying to avoid the problem so much that when it happens it is adding so much stress. It is not his fault since he needs someone to devote more time to him as he is very affectionate. It has been a long and hard decision, but I think someone with more time for him is a better place. We just don't have the time to walk him like we should and it's not fair for him to be stuck at home all day. 

He is 75lb male light golden AKC registered with all his shots, micro chipped, and neutered. I live outside Seattle, WA. He has been in a home with two children who are now 3 and 11. He is very sociable with other dogs and will do well with a multi-dog household. I took him to puppy training and he knows sit, stay, lay down, and leave it. You can leave a plate of food on the floor and if you tell him leave it and he won't touch it. He rarely barks and will usually whine at you if he wants your attention. He is completely housebroken and will let you know when he needs to go out before we put in a dog door. 

He has his chewing shortcomings, but overall he's a wonderful dog and I think the deserves better. He is still a puppy and with some patience will be a perfect companion. My home feels way too small for a large dog i'm starting to put him outside and he hates it. We have spent a lot of money on him, but looking for nothing but a good home in return. I'm looking for someone that will understand golden's and will give him the love and attention he craves so much. 

Stacy 
Port Orchard, Washington


----------



## RSHANNING (Nov 14, 2008)

let me talk to my Husband and see what he says. I currently have a 4 1/2 year old golden and i have been considering gettign her a play mate.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hi Stacy,

Welcome to the forum. 

I'm sorry you feel the need to find a new home for your boy-he's beautiful. 

Did you get him from a Breeder? If you did, you might want to look at your Contract, if may be required that you return him to the breeder. 

If you don't have a contract stipulating that, would you consider surrendering to him to a Golden Retriever Rescue in your area if you don't place him with someone.

Here is a list of the GR Rescues in your area-

The Golden Retriever Club of America National Rescue Committee
Washington

Evergreen Golden Retriever Rescue
Inland Empire Golden Retriever Rescue

Click on the Group's name, their website and contact information will come up.
You can go their website to see what is required to Surrender a dog to each group.

Best of luck placing your boy.


----------



## StacyLF (Dec 17, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Hi Stacy,
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> ...


I did get him from a breeder and there is no stipulation in the contract. It's not a situation where I feel I need to surrender him to a rescue group.

He's a really good dog I just think he deserves someone who appreciates his uniqueness.


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

He's so beautiful! I hope you find him a wonderful home, he deserves it.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

When you surrender Maximus he will immediatly go to a vet, then a foster home. Most GRR's have waiting lists of people waiting for a beautiful boy like Maximus. Those waiting and those that have been approved for adoption have had background checks, their vet contacted for references and homes personally visited and evaluated by GRR. Maximus would be adopted quickly I'm sure. Please don't place him on Craigslist and do your own checks if you go a different route. I foster goldens. I've seen and heard terrible heartless tails. Too many people buy pups then realize they can't handle them at Maximus' s age. I know, I have a high strung 1 yr female who loves to steal towels, shoes and socks.To bad you can't separate play area with a play gate..find another way. He sure is a beauty. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Stacy, I sent you a private message.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

You might want to check out Evergreen Golden Retriever Rescue. They do a great job at matching dogs to homes.
Evergreen Golden Retriever Rescue


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm from the Seattle area. I recommend that you contact Evergreen golden retriever rescue. They are associated with the local breed club. I have met them, follow them on Facebook, and read their newsletters. They will help you find a safe new home that is selected just for your pup.


----------



## eou_edu (Dec 20, 2013)

I just joined this site to replied to your post. I am very interested in him and could provide him lots of room to run. For some reason this forum isn't letting me PM anybody so feel free to shoot me an email [email protected]


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

FYI, you can't pm until you have 25 posts. I hope you can give this boy a home.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

StacyLF said:


> I did get him from a breeder and there is no stipulation in the contract. It's not a situation where I feel I need to surrender him to a rescue group.
> 
> He's a really good dog I just think he deserves someone who appreciates his uniqueness.


Please consider surrendering him to a rescue group unless you are 100% sure about the people who contact you. He will go to a good, SAFE home through a rescue organization. They take very good care to make sure


----------



## StacyLF (Dec 17, 2013)

Thank you for all the interest in Maximus, and we are happy to say we have found the perfect home for him.


----------



## Rayna (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi Stacy,

I would like to email you about adopting Maximus but I also am to new to pm. Can you please email me [email protected] 

Thank you,
Rayna


----------



## Rayna (Dec 22, 2013)

Sorry I see you have found a home for him. I'm learning the way this works. Thanks


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Rayna, please go to your golden retriever rescue in Washinton then submit foster and/or adoption forms. Also if anyone is on Facebook, "like" your local golden retreiver rescue so you can help "share" the goldens that are looking for forever homes! Thanks!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

